# Snakeheads, misinformation, and the $200.00 "bounty".



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

This article is from Yahoo, and it is probably one of the worst collections of outright lies that I have ever read.

What really galls me, is that by now, there are 30,000 people who think that they no longer need to work for a living, because the DNR is going to pay them to shoot snakeheads!!!! 

Unbelievable....well, not really.....concerning the huge amount of crap that I read about snakeheads in the first place. 

They now come from Africa, can bite through a steel-toe'd boot and can live out of water for 4 days?????

Lord! Where do they get this stuff??? 

I know there is another snakehead thread about the contest, but I would like to address the misinformation mostly, here. 

Feel free to share actual first hand knowledge and help educate the now totally misinformed public!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...gift-cards-dead-snakehead-fish-163943568.html

By all means - scroll down and look at the moronic comments at the bottom of the "article." 

*This is not an actual bounty - it's a contest. THERE IS NO $200.00 per fish reward! *

Oh, boy! This is going to be a mess!!!!










"We're going to need a bigger boat."


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

The part about being able to live out of water for several days is actually correct. The snakehead's anatomy allows it breathe air.


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Is snakeheads only in freshwater?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete I wouldn't take this media hype seriously; it's tabloid trash.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

How can the public be responsible for the decimation of many fish species, and the one they want us to get rid of, is growing by leaps and bounds?

Riddle me that one experts.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

When I read it, I read that there was a drawing entry. You take a picture, and you are ENTERED into a drawing for a $200 Cabela's gift certificate. In other words, like you pointed out, it's a contest, but you don't win for each fish you get. You're entered into a pot with everyone else.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

From what I read, they cannot tolerate salt/brackish water.



JBlaze said:


> Is snakeheads only in freshwater?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Incorrect*



Lineside_Addict said:


> The part about being able to live out of water for several days is actually correct. The snakehead's anatomy allows it breathe air.


with all due respect. SH can NOT live out of water. but don't take my word for it, catch one and see for yourself. thanks for the clarification pete.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Lineside_Addict said:


> From what I read, they cannot tolerate salt/brackish water.


They can and do tolerate certain brackish waters. For example, SH have been caught all the way down the Potomac to near point lookout.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

The media circus caused by Fox news and other crap sources is going to do a lot of damage this year......it's the exact kind of hype that Maryland does not need.


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Stinky_Pete said:


> They can and do tolerate certain brackish waters. For example, SH have been caught all the way down the Potomac to near point lookout.


Thanks gonna have to keep that in mind


----------



## Del Angler (Aug 16, 2007)

Snakehead (fish) From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Snakehead, Northern snakehead, Channa argus 

Scientific classificationKingdom: Animalia

Phylum:Chordata

Subphylum:Vertebrata

Class:Actinopterygii

Ordererciformes

Suborder:Channoidei

Family:Channidae

Genera Channa †Eochanna Parachanna 

The snakeheads are members of the freshwater perciform fish family Channidae, native to Africa and Asia. These elongated, predatory fish are distinguished by a long dorsal fin, large mouth and shiny teeth. They breathe air with a suprabranchial organ, a primitive form of a labyrinth organ. The two extant genera are Channa in Asia and Parachanna in Africa, consisting of 30-35 species.

They have become notorious as invasive species.


Description:
The various species of snakeheads differ greatly in size. "Dwarf snakeheads", such as Channa gachua, grow to 10 inches (25 cm). Most snakeheads grow up to 2 or 3 feet (60–90 cm). Two species (Channa marulius and Channa micropeltes) can reach a length of more than 1 metre (3.3 ft) and a weight of more than 6 kilograms (13 lb).

Snakeheads are thrust-feeders which consume plankton, aquatic insects, and mollusks when small. As adults, they mostly feed on other fish, such as carp, or on frogs. In rare cases, small mammals such as rats are taken. 
The giant snakehead (Channa micropeltes) is native throughout Asia, and is the most aggressive snakehead.


Ecological concerns:
Snakehead murrel, Channa striata; Java, Indonesia 
Snakeheads can become invasive species and cause ecological damage because they are top-level predators, meaning they have no natural enemies outside of their native environment. Not only can they breathe atmospheric air, but they can also survive on land for up to four days, provided they are wet, and are known to migrate up to 1/4 mile on wet land to other bodies of water by wriggling with their body and fins. National Geographic has referred to snakeheads as "Fishzilla"[2][3][4] and the National Geographic Channel reports that the "northern snakehead reaches sexual maturity by age 2 or 3. Each spawning-age female can release up to 15,000 eggs at once. Snakeheads can mate as often as five times a year. This means in just two years, a single female can release up to 150,000 eggs." [2]

It is illegal to keep snakeheads as pets in many countries,[citation needed] as they have become an invasive species.


Reported sightings: 
In the US: 
Snakeheads became a national news topic in the US because of the appearance of northern snakeheads spawning in a Crofton, Maryland pond in 2002.[5][6] Northern snakeheads became permanently established in the Potomac River around 2004,[7] and possibly established in Florida.[5] Apparently unestablished specimens have been found in Wawayanda, New York,[8] two ponds in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania[7] and reservoirs in North Carolina.[5] 
From 2002 to 2003, one Los Angeles supermarket was found to have illegally sold approximately $25,000 worth of live snakeheads, which caused breakouts in local ecosystems. [9] 
In what was determined by the Army Corps of Engineers to be an isolated incident, a fisherman caught a single snakehead on October, 2004 while fishing from Lake Michigan at Burnham Harbor in Chicago, Illinois.[10][11][12] According to the United States Environmental Protection Agency, snakeheads have also been spotted in California, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Arkansas and Rhode Island.[13]

On April 25, 2011, a northern snakehead was found above Virginia's Great Falls near Whites Ferry. Great Falls was supposedly a natural barrier that the fish was unable to cross. It is apparently the first time a northern snakehead was found above the falls. [14]

In May 2011, a Brooklyn fish importer was arrested for importing 350 live snakeheads into New York. He had tried to pass the fish off as Chinese black sleepers (Bostrychus sinensis) in an effort to mislead customs. He also admitted to importing six more shipments in 2010. It is unknown if any of the fish had been released into local waterways.[15]

On August 16, 2011, Delaware Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control fisheries biologists captured a 25-inch snakehead in Beck's Pond which they asserted had been illegally introduced. Officials warned that the snakeheads are known for aggressively protecting their young, and people should not try to catch the smaller fish.[16]

On March 28, 2012, Don Cosden, from Maryland state's Department of Natural Resources confirmed that they were offering store gift cards to the value of $200 and discounts on boat hire, as well as other prizes for catching and killing any Snakehead fish. To enter the contest, anglers had to catch, kill and then post a picture of themselves with a dead snakehead caught in Maryland on the DNR's website. [17]

Elsewhere:

The bowfin, a living fossil not to be confused with the snakehead 
A report from Lincolnshire in the United Kingdom turned out to be a hoax.[18]

A reported catch from the Welland Canal in Canada turned out to be a misidentified specimen of Amia calva, the primitive North American bowfin.[19]

As food: 
Snakeheads are considered valuable food fish. Called nga gyi in Burmese, it is a prized fish eaten in a variety of ways. In Vietnamese, they are called ca loc, ca qua, or ca chuoi, it is prized in clay pot dishes and pickled preparations. Larger species, such as Channa striata, Channa maculata, and Parachanna obscura, are farmed in aquaculture.


----------



## Del Angler (Aug 16, 2007)

References

1.^ a b Böhme, Madelaine (May 2004). "Migration history of air-breathing fishes reveals Neogene atmospheric circulation patterns". Geology 32 (5): 393–396. doi:10.1130/G20316.1. Retrieved 2008-07-09.
2.^ a b "Fishzilla: Snakehead Invasion". Wild. National Geographic Channel. Video clip titled: "The Northern Snakehead fish wreaks havoc".
3.^ "Fishzilla". Nat Geo Wild. NGC-UK Partnership.
4.^ Cruz, Elena (2007-12-03). "Snakehead Frenzy!". NGC Blog. National Geographic Channel.
5.^ a b c Courtenay, Jr., Walter R. and James D. Williams. USGS Circular 1251: Snakeheads (Pisces, Chinnidae) - A Biological Synopsis and Risk Assessment. U.S. Department of the Interior, U.S. Geological Survey. 2004-04-01. Retrieved 2007-07-16.
6.^ Maryland Wages War on Invasive Walking Fish Hillary Mayell. National Geographic, 02 July 2002.
7.^ a b Potomac snakeheads not related to others Associated Press, Baltimore Sun, 27 April 2007.
8.^ Yakin, Heather (August 6, 2008). "DEC sprays poison to kill snakeheads". The Times Herald Record.
9.^ http://www.dfg.ca.gov/news/news05/05009.html
10.^ Canadian Press (October 17, 2004). "Great Lakes biologists worry about 'frankenfish'". CTV.ca. Retrieved April 29, 2011.
11.^ "Chicago Angler nets Snakehead in Lake Michigan". Great Lakes Sport Fishing Council. October 18, 2004. Retrieved April 29, 2011.
12.^ "Snakehead Fish Found In Lake Michigan". Life. Retrieved April 29, 2011.
13.^ "History of introduction in the United States: Four species of snakeheads (Channa argus, C. marulius, C. micropeltes, and C. striata) have been recorded from open waters of the United States (California, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island), and two have become established as reproducing populations." Injurious Wildlife Species; Snakeheads Environmental Protection Agency. Retrieved 17 February 2008.
14.^ "Snakehead caught near White's Ferry". Fairfax Times. April 29, 2011. Retrieved May 10, 2011.
15.^ Thomas Zambito (April 28, 2011). "Fish importer busted trying to smuggle fish-chomping 'fishzilla' snakeheads into New York". New York Daily News. Retrieved April 29, 2011.
16.^ http://www.dnrec.delaware.gov/News/...found-in-Becks-Pond-in-New-Castle-County.aspx
17.^ http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisherie...tle=Help-Control-The-Spread-Of-Snakehead-Fish
18.^ Clarke, Matt (April 2008). "Snakehead catch 'a hoax'". Practical Fishkeeping.
19.^ Carletti, Fabiola; Gillis, Wendy (2010-08-09). "Welland Canal safe from ‘Frankenfish'". The Star (Toronto).
20.^ http://animal.discovery.com/fish/river-monsters/giant-snakehead/
21.^ a b Britz, Ralf (2007), "Channa ornatipinnis and C. pulchra, two new species of dwarf snakeheads from Myanmar (Teleostei: Channidae)", Ichthyological Exploration of Freshwaters 18 (4): 335–344


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Stinky_Pete said:


> They can and do tolerate certain brackish waters. For example, SH have been caught all the way down the Potomac to near point lookout.


Yup..they shot a 24"er at buzz's marina last May (north of Pt. Lookout).


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Just saw this on the DNR website.....










This is NOT a northern snakehead, but a GIANT snakehead!!!! This is a separate species altogether! Trying to notify the DNR, who seemingly did not catch this.

This was caught at Ft. Belvior! One more invasive fish????


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Just saw this on the DNR website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's AL_N_VB!

Nice catch, Al! Did you catch that on a green Abu?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Double checking this - I forgot that sometimes NSH lose their pattern as they age. Never saw one like this though......


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

We had one like that last year.









Capt Mike


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

some folks here at Michigan certainly thought it's $200 per snakehead, and ready to jump on the bandwagon. 
http://www.lakestclair.net/index.php?/topic/96328-snakehead-fish/


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

wanderboy said:


> some folks here at Michigan certainly thought it's $200 per snakehead, and ready to jump on the bandwagon.
> http://www.lakestclair.net/index.php?/topic/96328-snakehead-fish/


I can't wait for the Maryland ER's to be filled to the brim with self-inflicted spear-gun injuries! Think of the revenues, people! The mad rush of dead snakhead wielding, glassy eye'd, Bass pro shop bound, "bounty hunters", will save our economy!!!! 

Due to Fox news's irresponsible journalism, Marryland, as a sportsman's Paradise, is officially on the map!

WOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeikes!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> Hey, it's AL_N_VB!
> 
> Nice catch, Al! Did you catch that on a green Abu?


Now THAT is some funny chit right there. Goodone solid!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

so for your regular S/H hunters, those usual bass spots, does the bass population dry up significantly with the introduce of s/h? or they can live side by side (when they are not hungry and want to eat others babies)?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

wanderboy said:


> so for your regular S/H hunters, those usual bass spots, does the bass population dry up significantly with the introduce of s/h? or they can live side by side (when they are not hungry and want to eat others babies)?


I'm hearing mixed results. Some say yes some say no. Best bet would be to check the "shocking" surveys.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'm hearing mixed results. Some say yes some say no. Best bet would be to check the "shocking" surveys.


forgive me stupidity, what's the "shocking" surveys you referring to?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Where they drop a stunner in the water, and see what comes up...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Correct. Forgive my lack of knowledge of what's actually called. Someone does this twice a year - can't find the figures online.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

gotcha, i thought it was referring to something else. Here in Michigan, DNR uses same method to determine walleye populations, not so much on bass, but i bet it's the same too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys, Snakehead fishing is off the hook! They are biting all over the Potomac, even a report that one was caught in an unspecified Croften pond!!!! Check out the DNR website - snakehead are all the rage! 

http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/fishingreport/log.asp?p=1


----------

